# Bella fitted ladies tees



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I am about to print a left chest logo on Bella sheer mini rib fitted tees. The Model is #8701, color black. They are 98% cotton/2% spandex. They stretch like mad, and they are awfully sheer. You could practically read a news paper through them.

I've decided to use Transfer Express Elasti Print, as they are applied at a lower temp than most other transfers. They will be applied on my HIX 600D press.

My plan of action is to use a teflon pillow inside the shirt and hope for the best.

I decided on the pillow, because it will slightly stretch the shirt and of course catch any blow through of ink. Also, I hope the pillow will alleviate any press marks.

I have yet to find my “sweet spot” with the time. temp, and pressure settings on this press. So I guess I’ll just follow the directions on the transfers to the letter. They are supposed to be made to apply to spandex or other stretchy items.

I know these aren’t going to be easy, and I am prepared for them to come back to me, but I just couldn’t say no. I’m a sucker for a pretty girl!!! Beside, in today’s economy, I hate to turn away any work.


Anyone have any suggestions? Am I on the right track here? Hopefully, I didn’t bite off more than I can chew!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have no advice but I'm very curious about the outcome. Snap a pic if you can.


----------



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

Printed, folded, stacked, and ready to deliver. I printed them almost to the exact directions as provided by Transfer express.

However, the directions called for 350 degrees for 10 seconds on medium/firm pressure. After pressing to those directions, I felt that there was no way that was sufficient. I could feel the corners of the transfer raising up and they felt like I could probably peel them off if I tried. So, I repressed them for an additional 7 seconds and they feel much, much better.

After re-pressing, I stretched the shirts to almost double their size and the transfer stretched right along with the shirt. Now, I can only hope they hold up in the wash.

I believe that the reason they felt like they hadn't adhered properly was probably because of the pillow I used. I can tell you this, there is no way that those shirts can be pressed without the use of a teflon pillow placed in side while pressing. They are so delicate, there is no doubt that I would have had major press marks had I not used a pillow.


----------



## suew (Jun 12, 2006)

You are on the right track to stretch the shirt, but a pillow should not be used--it causes uneven pressure. Instead you would want to use a firm pad such as Stahls' Print Perfect pad or "dressing" your machine to use that pad. Elasti Prints™ do have great stretch for polyester. They are not recommended for Spandex, the cad-printz™ product works best for that. If using an accurate machine they should be applied at 275 for 15 seconds. Less accurate machines should be at 285 or higher so it looks like you got there by doing the 10 second and then adding 7 more seconds on a second application.


----------



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

The reason I used the pillow is because these shirts are so darn delicate, I was sure that I was going to get "press marks" if I didn't use one.

I have had trouble in the past, especially with dark or black shirts, with my press leaving marks that look kind of shinny. I don't believe that they're scorch marks; I think it is caused by the pressure of the press around the edges.

I don't know, trial and error. Trial and error!!!

I did stretch the hell out of them and they appeared to be ok. I realize that you never really know how a job comes out until a garment is washed. So, we'll have to wait and see if they come back to me or not.

Oh, I almost forgot. One more thing to keep in mind when pressing these types or garments. Positioning of the transfer is difficult and has to be thought out really well. Why, you may ask? Well, the shirts are incredibly small, as they are designed to stretch. Depending on what size bust is going to be filling them out, or not, makes a difference as to where the logo is going to sit on the chest. They are made partially of spandex and they tend to only stretch in areas where they need to stretch. Therefore, the logo on two identical shirts will sit slightly different on two different size chests. It may appear too close to the center of the chest on one, and too close to the arm pit on the other.

Food for thought.

Thanks to all who replied. I appreciate your input.

Thom


----------

